# Thank You Recent Donors....



## Kevin (Jan 11, 2014)

If anyone has been keeping up with the donation section we have you may notice that it has become very weird. It's always been a very buggy add on but it's gotten worse. It will not automatically update and when I try to add a donor manually recently, it may take it or it may not. But if it does, it doesn't add up the total donated correctly. For example, it shows rockb as having donated a total of $90 over the life of the forum, but I know it is $110 or more. He is also absent from the Top Donors list. (update now he is there and I didn't do anything )

Here are the recent donors and I think this brinks it up to date but if you have donated and are not in the donor list, or mentioned below, please let me know so I can acknowledge your donation. Thank you all who keep the lights on - without your help we'd cease to exist. All monies are used for operation of, and improvements for, the forum.

1/21/2014 priusjames ...................... $10
1/18/2014 LeminadeJay .................. $100
1/17/2014 Tclem .............................. $20

1/16/2014 Dennis Ford .................... $20
1/16/2014 shadetree_1 .................... $50
1/16/2014 rbhandcrafted ................. $15 
1/11/2014 SENC .............................. $25
1/112014 rob3232 ............................ $5 monthly
1/11/2014 Hawker 1 .......................... $100
1/9/2014 windyridgebowman ........ $20
1/8/2014 rbhandcrafted ................... $20

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2014)

I did not know that there is a list of donators. where is that?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2014)

If you click on the donate tab, scroll down.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> If you click on the donate tab, scroll down.


That doesn't work for me, just takes me to the payment part, gives no other option or the ability to scroll down. Never mind, I figured it out, LOL Thanks Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm....weird. it's showing me offline here....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok...glad you figured it out. Where did you find it?


----------



## Brink (Jan 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Here are the recent donors and I think this brinks it up to date ...



Hehehe, I've invaded Kevin's mind.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...glad you figured it out. Where did you find it?


At the top of every thread in the banner where it says forums, shoutbox, donate, members.
Clicking on the donate selection gives the drop down. If you click donate on the home page it takes you to the payment portion.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

Brink said:


> Hehehe, I've invaded Kevin's mind.



As if that's some kind of difficult feat.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

Greg you using a mac, windows, or phone?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

Windows, I'm always on my laptop. I don't use my phone for internet much, I much prefer my 17" laptop screen!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

So when you click the donor tab it takes you straight to the donate field not the donor list too?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> So when you click the donor tab it takes you straight to the donate field not the donor list too?


That's correct, when I am on the home or forum page and the donat button is at the top left of the screen if I click that it takes me right to the donate field and my email addy is already in the box for paypal.
But if i click the donate choice in the banner I get the drop down.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it is something peculilar to your setup - I'm in my Woody account and it's all working normally. But essentially you're saying you still have the ability to see the donate page you just have to use an extra click is that right?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

Also, if I can remember how to sign into members' accounts do you want me to sigh in to yours and let me see if I get the same thing from this end? I promise to not post anything in your name that would get you banned . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

You do understand what I am saying about having 2 donate buttons right?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

No I do not understand I guess. Screenshot would help.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> No I do not understand I guess. Screenshot would help.


Here you Kevin, mine does the same as Greg's


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

Is that all he is saying? Thats normal Greg!  

Mine is the same way - that "donate button" is a . . . . . donate button lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2014)

That's all I was saying, sorry Kevin If it caused undo stress and confusion. I see the same thing Tom made a screen shot of.
I was clicking the one under the avatar and as you said that is the actual donate button.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> ....sorry Kevin If it caused undo stress and confusion....



No no that's okay I need you to undo my stress and confusion!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Ron thanks for your generous donation. Much needed and more appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Joe, wow!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2014)

Maybe update the list?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

It reflects the latest information I have from paypal. Have I missed someone? . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It reflects the latest information I have from paypal. Have I missed someone? . . .


Last donation shown is jan 4.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah, you haven't actually read the thread then. Try reading the thread in it's entirety . . .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah Ha! From the beginning. LOL


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Dennis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2014)

Tony thank you very much. But save your money my friend diapers are more expensive than you realize!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2014)

Jason, thank you for your extremely generous donation. You bought 3 of the adds I installed yesterday. On behalf of all the members thank you! And thank all of you who have and continue to donate - you make improvements and upgrades possible.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you James, I did not notice until a few minutes ago when I went to pay for an add on - sorry for the delay in recognition.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony thank you very much. But save your money my friend diapers are more expensive than you realize!


I'm starting to realize

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

